# Broken horn



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

This morning two of my bucks got into a fight the one buck had what we call an upside down horn it was broken in the fight it's a good thing it's gone. How ever now it is sharp and jagged edge he is bleeding still. Im going to get more blue kotx to put on it should I give a pen shot too. We are new to bucks. Any advise would be much appreciated thank you


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is a pic
He is a love he will not come near me he is eating but really off by him self


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is it a scur? I have a few does that get theirs knocked off and I just put either blue kote or cut heal on it and watch for infection


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually you don't need antibiotics. Once the blood is stopped, you can trim those sharp edges. Blue Kote should be enough.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes it was a scur that was pressing against his eye so I was actually glad it broke off I was going to band it now that his breeding season is done. The other buck saved me a hassle to remove it. Just a lot of blood in the shelter and I don't like to give pen unless I have to. 
Thank you for everyone's help.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would put blood stop on it or corn starch.

He is a Cashmere and was dehorned? Did I read that right? I would maybe wrap it with gauze and vet wrap to keep it covered. It is painful in the cold.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

He is a nigerian dwarf it was a thick scur and quite long. Here is what it looked like til this morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good thing that got knocked off!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok I am sorry I thought he was Cashmere by you name.


----------

